# Advantages/Disadvantages to HST



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

I am a newbie to modern tractors. I currently own a '47 Model B JD and am looking to buy a new tractor in the next week. I have been browsing through several tractor forums and have seen people exclaim forcefully to avoid HST and others who implore you to get HST. Aside from being robbed of some PTO HP, are there other drawbacks that I am not considering?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Whining noise, They slow down on hills, need more pedal, Otherwise, they are the best in my opinion for loader work, but if you're haying on hilly ground, I understand they don't hold constant speed like a manual will do.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Gears are for real tractors, HST is for overgrown lawnmowers.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Fordfarm said:


> Gears are for real tractors, HST is for overgrown lawnmowers.


 I would have to agree for a serious tractor go with the geared tranny.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Well yes geared for over 100hp but the hystat is sooooooo handy it makes running the tractor like a game. They've had hystat in skid steers for 30 years and they are the only way there made, get worked like hell and keep going. I have 6 tractors and the little 44hp hydro is by far my favorite!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

cetane said:


> Well yes geared for over 100hp but the hystat is sooooooo handy it makes running the tractor like a game. They've had hystat in skid steers for 30 years and they are the only way there made, get worked like hell and keep going. I have 6 tractors and the little 44hp hydro is by far my favorite!


The Skid steers are built way better than the standard hydros in common tractors, but thety are sure sweet!


----------



## Ahillbilly (May 19, 2009)

Any kind of hard pulling expecialy for extended periods of time gear drive. nothing but gear drive. For a loader tractor I would prefer gear trany with a fwd rev shuttle shift . Light loads like baling or on a swather , combine or a lawn tractor HST is great
Allan


----------

